# Car refreshner



## madison (May 14, 2017)

I have this recipe for making car refreshener, I am willing to try it and I'd like to know if anyone else have tried it .
2 KG soda ash
1500 grams glycerine
750 gram cmc( Carboxymethyl Cellulose) I think it's used here as a binder, thickener and base
500 gram FO
Mix the soda ash with cmc, then mix FO with the glycerine, then knead both of them together until it's texture is like thick dry dough, if it's not dry add equal amounts of soda ash and cmc .
Mold the dough and leave it to air dry for 5-6 hours then unmold and leave for next day, then package in plastic bags until ready to use.
I think the soda ash here is supposed to be sodium bicarbonate, and the ph of the final product is about 12 so not all fo works with it. 
Could you please refer me to FO that works with this ph?
Thank you


----------



## Kamahido (May 14, 2017)

Would you be willing to share where this recipe came from?


----------



## madison (May 14, 2017)

From a gentleman who relocated in Indonesia and owns a soap and detergent factory.


----------



## madison (May 14, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> Would you be willing to share where this recipe came from?



What difference to you it makes when you know the source of it?


----------



## BattleGnome (May 14, 2017)

madison said:


> What difference to you it makes when you know the source of it?



If it was a website there might be other information you may have overlooked or a general feel of how reputable the site is/knowledgeable the writer is.

I don't have anything to add to answer your original question but would like to ask for pics if you make this. It sounds like an interesting idea for the random glycerin I haven't found a use for


----------



## Millie (May 14, 2017)

I think any FO that can withstand lye should be fine for a product with that pH so look at those recommended for cold process soap. I don't know much about those ingredients but I'm wondering if there would be an issue with FO solubility?
When you make some of those car fresheners please post pictures and share your results  I haven't seen anything like this before. Good luck!


----------



## madison (May 14, 2017)

These are his.


----------



## madison (May 14, 2017)

I don't have cmc yet, but I think there is more to the process than just kneading, any thoughts from our chemists?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 15, 2017)

Sodium carbonate is the chemist's name for soda ash. Another name for this is washing soda. It is _not_ the same as sodium *bi*carbonate. The pH of 12 sounds like sodium carbonate, not sodium *bi*carbonate. 

There may be other fillers that would work besides sodium carbonate -- I wonder if the person who created this recipe used sodium carbonate because it is cheap if purchased in large quantities.

I really _do_ think kneading is all that's done to make this product. The recipe is a very distant cousin to a bath bomb recipe.

I would use fragrances that are suitable for making soap -- they should work fine.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 15, 2017)

They look great, very pretty : )


----------



## madison (May 15, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Sodium carbonate is the chemist's name for soda ash. Another name for this is washing soda. It is _not_ the same as sodium *bi*carbonate. The pH of 12 sounds like sodium carbonate, not sodium *bi*carbonate.
> 
> There may be other fillers that would work besides sodium carbonate -- I wonder if the person who created this recipe used sodium carbonate because it is cheap if purchased in large quantities.
> 
> ...


 
That was my mistake, thank you DeeAnna. It's always good to hear from you.



DeeAnna said:


> There may be other fillers that would work besides sodium carbonate -- I wonder if the person who created this recipe used sodium carbonate because it is cheap if purchased in large quantities.



Yes, he uses sodium carbonate because of the price. What are other fillers that may work for this recipe? Is potassium carbonate one of them?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 16, 2017)

I suppose you could try it. I am not really in a position to give advice, however. I have zero experience with this type of product.


----------



## madison (May 16, 2017)

I understand that you have no experience with such a product. I am asking only because I am looking for the right information when it comes to chemistry as I am not a chemist. I would like you to know that I appreciate all your time and effort commenting on my posts, thank you for all your help.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 17, 2017)

You are welcome, Madison. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2017)

If it's to be used as a Car freshener, I would think you want something that is very long lasting since they won't all be used right away.  So I would suggest you look at the descriptions of Soaping FO's for sticking quality.  An FO that sticks well in soap after a long cure, should be good for this.  

I'd give Dragon's Blood a try myself if I were to do this because it has a nice long-lasting fragrance.  But I am sure there are others that you may like as well.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 26, 2017)

My issue with a strong scent is that in a hot car it will be so strong and might become cloying. Personally, I only use citrusy scents in my car - even other scents I love are just too much in a car.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 26, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> My issue with a strong scent is that in a hot car it will be so strong and might become cloying. Personally, I only use citrusy scents in my car - even other scents I love are just too much in a car.



Agree.

And if someone is riding with you, that gets a bit car sick or generally isn`t all that comfortable in a car (I know several), those heavy or cloying scents are the worst when you are stuck in such a small space. 

Citrus scents are good, and also I have found straight up peppermint or a combo peppermint/ lemon, or Peppermint/lime or even orange to work really well. Yes, they will dissipate faster in a hot car, but I find it worth it. I usually mix them with fractionted coconut oil. I doesn`t go rancid in the heat, and it is not sticky, but lightweight.

The general consensus from those I know when I was trying this out, was  that peppermint makes the air refreshed and "cooled", and makes breathing easier for them, even in small doses.

Unless you can`t stand peppermint of course...


----------



## Viore (May 26, 2017)

I second Soapy Heart's peppermint suggestion. I am one of those people who gets carsick very easily, and the smell of peppermint is a great way to stave off the nausea.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 25, 2017)

*Car freshner*

For car freshner i use Irish Moss   and create a gel. and add my fragrance with some preservative to that. stick in my car and walla no more buying fresheners 





madison said:


> I have this recipe for making car refreshener, I am willing to try it and I'd like to know if anyone else have tried it .
> 2 KG soda ash
> 1500 grams glycerine
> 750 gram cmc( Carboxymethyl Cellulose) I think it's used here as a binder, thickener and base
> ...


----------

